# HR34 not taking remote recordings



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I've tried to set a couple of recording up for the HR34 on Directv's site and using the mobile phone app (Android) but they're not showing up on the receiver. I've done a couple on the HR24 and they show up almost immediately. Can you not do this with the HR34 yet?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Does the HR34 show it's connected to the internet?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I have not gotten it to work yet.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah it's connected to the internet. Already downloaded something on demand. I didn't think internet was required for this though?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> Does the HR34 show it's connected to the internet?





kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah it's connected to the internet. Already downloaded something on demand. I didn't think internet was required for this though?


No internet required for this feature


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine didn't work the first day but after that its worked. It worked via the web first and then my phone (via the app) finally saw it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Arius1 said:


> Mine didn't work the first day but after that its worked. It worked via the web first and then my phone (via the app) finally saw it.


I just tried it through the site (On my computer), and it took it immediately (Set it up for something that was currently showing). Strange. I could see if NEITHER receiver were taking requests from the app, but not just one.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Maybe a reboot will fix it?

Kevin


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> Maybe a reboot will fix it?
> 
> Kevin


THAT did it! But now it's telling me the HR34 doesn't allow padding lol I pad EVERYTHING so kinda useless if it doesn't allow that. Or will it adhere to recording defaults (Defaults say to pad everything 5 mins)?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just checked, and even though you can't set padding through the app (Or can't seem to anyway), remote recordings DO adhere to recording defaults on the HR34!


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah it takes what you set as default. IMO direct needs to be a bit more interactive with the HR34. I know its new but they need to get these little features working.


----------



## bobsbug (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my HR34 but discovered a work around. I was unable to create a remote recording for any *future* program (via directv web page and android app). If a program was currently playing, then the recording worked fine. On my HR34 I could see numerous recording attempts had failed with the following error: This remote recording was canceled because another matching program was scheduled to record (3011). These errors show under Menu / Manage Recordings / History. I then thought maybe the problem was due to a keyword search I had previously put in place. When I deleted the keyword search (via series manager), my remote recordings worked just fine. After some testing, it seems that any keyword search within your series manager will cause remote recording failures of any future program (even if the keyword doesn't match anything with what you're trying to record). I just came from an HR21 and have never run into this issue so I'm guessing this is a HR34 problem. I wanted to mention this here in case anyone runs into this same issue, and maybe DirectTV is reading.


----------



## Motorcop33 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got HR34 and I tried to schedule a recording thru the IPhone app on to my HR34 and I got a error msg stating"The following receiver(s) do not support record padding" what the hell is that? I then tried my wife's IPad2 and I was able to schedule a recording thru the app onto the HR34 .????


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Motorcop33 said:


> Just got HR34 and I tried to schedule a recording thru the IPhone app on to my HR34 and I got a error msg stating"The following receiver(s) do not support record padding" what the hell is that? I then tried my wife's IPad2 and I was able to schedule a recording thru the app onto the HR34 .????


I tried scheduling a padded recording from my iPhone today and it would not let me. That seems so weird for the HR34. I dont get it. It takes remote recordings just fine just no padding. Anyone know if that is being worked on?


----------



## Odys (Nov 5, 2011)

joshjr said:


> I tried scheduling a padded recording from my iPhone today and it would not let me. That seems so weird for the HR34. I dont get it. It takes remote recordings just fine just no padding. Anyone know if that is being worked on?


I just posted about this same issue on another thread. Weird. My iphone app lets me add padding to my HR20, but not my HR34. The HR34 remote scheduling works great as long as I don't try to add padding.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

"bobsbug" said:


> I had a similar problem with my HR34 but discovered a work around. I was unable to create a remote recording for any *future* program (via directv web page and android app). If a program was currently playing, then the recording worked fine. On my HR34 I could see numerous recording attempts had failed with the following error: This remote recording was canceled because another matching program was scheduled to record (3011). These errors show under Menu / Manage Recordings / History. I then thought maybe the problem was due to a keyword search I had previously put in place. When I deleted the keyword search (via series manager), my remote recordings worked just fine. After some testing, it seems that any keyword search within your series manager will cause remote recording failures of any future program (even if the keyword doesn't match anything with what you're trying to record). I just came from an HR21 and have never run into this issue so I'm guessing this is a HR34 problem. I wanted to mention this here in case anyone runs into this same issue, and maybe DirectTV is reading.


Similar issue with my hr21. I get constant "this recording failed because the programme is no longer available." however I just set it via the guide and a current airing program said the same thing. How can it be no longer available if I'm actually watching it.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, mine's doing the same thing. In fact it will schedule some remote recordings but not most even though I get confirmation emails for the shows. 

I wish they would give you more options on the website when setting up these recordings.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

No padding allowed here either! I just got around it by setting up a manual recording. The HR34 is a little buggy but it will get worked out eventually.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

lgb0250 said:


> No padding allowed here either! I just got around it by setting up a manual recording. The HR34 is a little buggy but it will get worked out eventually.


In this case, I'm skeptical that it's the HR34 that's the issue. I'm wondering if the Directv app needs updating to communicate properly with the HR34.


----------



## sequin (Mar 31, 2012)

bobsbug said:


> I had a similar problem with my HR34 but discovered a work around. I was unable to create a remote recording for any *future* program (via directv web page and android app). If a program was currently playing, then the recording worked fine. On my HR34 I could see numerous recording attempts had failed with the following error: This remote recording was canceled because another matching program was scheduled to record (3011). These errors show under Menu / Manage Recordings / History. I then thought maybe the problem was due to a keyword search I had previously put in place. When I deleted the keyword search (via series manager), my remote recordings worked just fine. After some testing, it seems that any keyword search within your series manager will cause remote recording failures of any future program (even if the keyword doesn't match anything with what you're trying to record). I just came from an HR21 and have never run into this issue so I'm guessing this is a HR34 problem. I wanted to mention this here in case anyone runs into this same issue, and maybe DirectTV is reading.


Thanks so much for posting your findings on this! I'm a new DirecTV customer (HR34 and two H25's installed last week) and had been repeatedly receiving the 3011 error when submitting future recording requests online. I went in and deleted my keyword search auto-record item (MLB + Rangers) and now the online recording requests work just fine.

I sure hope they get this fixed soon, as I'd really like to be able to use the keyword search auto-record feature.

Other than this, I'm very happy with DirecTV.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

The iPad app allows padding but I've had some issues with it recently with my HR24


----------



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

Any updates on padding? 

My 34 won't accept padding through my iphone either!


----------



## eball (Mar 1, 2007)

This is an old thread but came up for my search. I have six DVRs in my home -- three HR24s, two HR23s, and one HR34. The HR34 will not take recordings from the web or mobile app. Any thoughts?


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Disable "Genie Recommendations". I know that sounds bat**** insane. But it's what a CSR told me to do and it instantly fixed it for me. 

Sometimes mine starts failing to remote record again. I just go turn on GR, and turn off GR and it works.


----------



## rposly (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys,
This is a pretty old thread, but it's an issue that's been plaguing me for a while now. Disabling Genie Recommendations doesn't do anything, and I have several keyword autorecords in my Series Manager. Is deleting them really the only way to use the online scheduling feature? Seems pretty absurd to me.

Any ideas? Obviously, I'll just call DTV eventually, but wanted to check here first. Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rposly said:


> Hey guys,
> This is a pretty old thread, but it's an issue that's been plaguing me for a while now. Disabling Genie Recommendations doesn't do anything, and I have several keyword autorecords in my Series Manager. Is deleting them really the only way to use the online scheduling feature? Seems pretty absurd to me.
> 
> Any ideas? Obviously, I'll just call DTV eventually, but wanted to check here first. Thanks.


There was a known issue with Android folks not being able to record remotely. This apparently has been fixed


----------

